# Proposals



## fartbox333 (Nov 10, 2008)

What type of proposals do we all use? Hand written ones that you can get from staples? What software are you using? I upgraded to windows 10 and my current software is no longer compatible. Looking for recommendations for the snow season and in my case landscape proposals in the warmer months. Any pros vs cons?


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

I use one that I put together with the help of a lawyer friend. I usually type it up, I feel that way looks a little more professional. I do have a few "fill in the blank" ones (same as my other, just room for writing) that I carry with me for change orders and random neighbors who want me to stop after I get done for the day (only for small jobs). I wouldn't get the ones from staples or any office supply. It needs to really be based on your company and local laws, etc. Ivery never used a software, so I can't say good or bad.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Everything is typed out. 

For summer I am using a template out of QB I modified and using Items. We attach terms and conditions when sending them oot, otherwise it is 5 pages long. But the T&C's fit on 1 page from a Word doc.

For winter I have a couple Word docs for residential, commercial, w\ & w\o walks. T&C's fit on that 1 page and would make the QB template too long, so I'm not going to screw with it.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

I pretty much do the same, word docs where the template and T&C are the same but you can quickly add or subtract items based on customer preferences. Makes renewals easier too, change the dates and prices and keep it worded with what worked before...


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

Use a customized estimate on QuickBooks.

Don't sign it with -fartbox at the end of it. They may/may not take you seriously.


----------

